# White Rock Decoys- Great Big Week of Announcements!



## WhiteRockDecoys (Dec 29, 2009)

It's getting to be that time of year again!










We've been working hard this off season and have got some awesome updates to share with you snow goose hunters. New stuff, product upgrades, and more. Some you may be expecting, some you are not!

Join us on this thread, on our website this week as we gear up for fall with an update of increasing awesomeness everyday, for a week. It's a Great Big Week of Announcements!


----------



## WhiteRockDecoys (Dec 29, 2009)

Let's get this thing going with some good news.










All products are now IN-STOCK. That includes the Rockonomy decoys that you've all been waiting patiently for....as well as our new fall line of Canadas, Specks, and Mallard decoys and the associated blind door decoys!!! They all look GREAT, and we promise you're going to love them.

Visit our website to order now!

Or.....you might just want to come back tomorrow to learn where else you may be able to find them (*hint *hint).


----------



## WhiteRockDecoys (Dec 29, 2009)

*Day 2.....

It is with great enthusiasm that we welcome the World's Foremost Outfitter, Cabela's, on board with the White Rock Decoys team for 2013!*










Along with our good friends at krugerfarms.com, these will be your EXCLUSIVE White Rock Decoy retail outlets for 2013.

Both retailers will be carrying our FULL line of products. Krugerfarms.com has product in-stock and ready for immediate shipment! (https://www.krugerfarms.com/hunting/new-arrivals/white-rock-decoys/3421.html)

Cabela's will have product available for purchase on-line and in their catalog very soon! (Watch for the WRD page in the Fall Cabela's catalog dropping this week!) Order on-line or over the phone, and receive the quality customer service and speedy shipping you've come to know.

Please join us in welcoming these retailers to the team by directing your purchases through them this fall!


----------



## WhiteRockDecoys (Dec 29, 2009)

*Day 3....*

*DRAIN HOLES!*










An old trick guides have been using for years, all White Rock Decoys will now come with two pre-punched drain holes in the bottom of the bags. No more worrying about leaving your decoys in a rain storm. No more spending hours dumping water out of tipped over decoys. In short, no more saggy bags.

You asked. We listened. You're welcome.


----------



## WhiteRockDecoys (Dec 29, 2009)

*Day 4....

Introducing White Rock Feeder Headed Snows and Blues! 
*









The most realistic, compact, durable feeder decoy ever...with a side to side feeding motion never seen in any style decoy before!

Offered in our lightweight soft plastic and new "no-shine" finishing process, these babies will bring a whole new dimension to your snow goose spread.

Our feeder headed snows and blues are available for PRE-ORDER now! Delivery will be in December, and quantities will be extremely limited for spring of 2014....so if you want them, we suggest a pre-ordering! Contact us with questions.

http://whiterockdecoys.com/feeder-snow-goose.html


----------



## WhiteRockDecoys (Dec 29, 2009)

And don't forget to check in tomorrow (Friday 8/16) for.....The BIG ONE. 8)


----------



## WhiteRockDecoys (Dec 29, 2009)

*NO. MORE. KNOTS!*










You read that right boys! We just made the "worst" part of the BEST windsock decoy on the market.....a non-issue. Starting NOW, ALL White Rock Decoys come with FULLY ASSEMBLED Tuf-snap Collapsible Support Systems! That even includes our industry leading Rockonomy decoy line.

And the best part, the prices Aren't. Going. Anywhere!

Too all those who have spent countless hours assembling our decoys over the past couple years....here's to you! You are the guys (and girlfriends!) that understand how big of a deal this is. It is BECAUSE of you, that we were able to do this FOR you! It was a labor of love, that we're sure none of us feel sad letting go.

Since day one we have been committed to making our product line the absolute best we can. That is what we focus on day-in and day-out. This is just one big step in the right direction. Stay tuned through-out the fall and spring as we continue to improve and innovate our product line.

Enjoy the fall friends. Be a Nomad.

http://www.whiterockdecoys.com/


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

You fellas seem like some hard workers. Good work with your company! :thumb:


----------

